

15 Key Takeaways Every Start Up Founder Needs to Know to Avoid Failure - serelo

Hey Everyone,<p>I will be posting a 5000-word biography &#x2F; essay on my life and what I have learned over the past 6 months developing my startup. I thought I would give you a sneak peak of the Medium post before it&#x27;s live. Here are the 15 Key Take Away&#x27;s that I go over throughout the post. The post was written to focus new startup founders on the only things they are suppose to concentrate on in order to ensure they don&#x27;t fail. If you follow these take away&#x27;s your chances of success will increase dramatically. If there are any other points you think I left out please leave a comment and I might add them to the post.<p>I will make sure to add the full post once it is live on Monday March 9, 2015<p>15 Key Take Away&#x27;s from my Medium post &quot;If You&#x27;re Crazy Start a Startup.&quot;
• Find amazing co-founders that are just as passionate as you.
• Prepare to give up your social life and if you are in a relationship make sure they are extremely supportive of your idea.
• Create daily, weekly, and monthly goals and don&#x27;t let the due date slip.
• Grow as fast as you humanly can.
• Focus on building an amazing product first before anything else.
• Money doesn&#x27;t grow on tree’s you gotta work hard for it. (I know this is cheesy, but it’s so true)
• Build things that don&#x27;t scale.
• Create an amazing user experience and differentiate yourself from others.
• Talk to users, talk to users, talk to users. 
• Never stop learning. 
• Don’t start a startup until you have a problem you are facing and are passionate enough to dedicate your life to solving that problem.
• Be unique &#x2F; memorable and seperate your brand from your competitors.
• Write down your core values right away and only hire people that breathe your mission.
• Forget about competitors. If your product is better, than your competitors should be worried about you. 
• Eat healthy and exercise regularly.
======
Moovd
If I may, I'd like to add one to your great 15. Don't build until you've
interviewed a ton of people about whether they'd use the product you plan to
create. If most do, build. If most don't...don't build.

~~~
serelo
Thanks for the tip. This kinda goes along with talking to users. But is a bit
more in depth. I will definitely make sure to add it.

